# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Права доступа

## molot04

Привет всем, подскажите пожалуйста, как скрыть от ограниченной записи, например user, системный диск C:\, панель управления, командную строку, запретить изменение времени, вообщем ограничить права так, чтобы он мог только работать в определенном списке программ и сохранять данные на диск D:\ 

P.S. как сделать перенаправление папки, например когда он сохраняет в ворде файлы, а они сохранялись на диск D:\мои документы или говорили ему что сохранять необходимо в папку D:\мои документы\

P.S. При этом нужно сделать так, чтобы все эти возможности оставались у учетной записи с правами администратора, чтобы у админа небыло никаких ограниечений, а говорю я это потому что ограничивая например доступ к диску C:\ при этом не только ограниченная запись не имеет доступ, но и админ!

----------


## mr.L

сперва ознакомься с этим:)
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10475
и потом напиши нужны ли пояснения и дальнейшая помощь;)

----------


## molot04

спасибо, завтра буду знакомиться на работе:)

_Добавлено через 10 часов 30 минут 54 секунды_
Вообщем ситуевина следующая, распечатал я этот списочек, прочитал и понял что это общие команды консоли, нашел там на изменение прав доступа к файлам и папкам, закрыл доступ к диску C: следующей командой 

cacls c: /t /d user

И все аля - улю, доступ закрылся как пользователю user так и admin'у , так я делал и при помощи правой кнопки мыши щелкая на диске C:, но это еще не так страшно, пробовал открыть права доступа всякими командами не получается е-моё, как было отказано в доступе, так и остается, пошел щелкать правой кнопкой мыши на диске C:\ и открыл права через вкладку безопасность! НО не тут то было, опять надпись: "отказано в доступе", подскажите, что я делаю не правильно, какую команду использовать для разграничения прав доступа и как сделать так чтобы доступ был закрыт user, но при этом открыт admin'уИ?!!!

----------


## mr.L

Ёптыть) если ты читал и ввёл cacls c: /t /d user , то обратное cacls c: /f /f user, эт первое.
И попробуй тогда пуск -> выполнить -> вводишь mmc -> добовляешь оснастку политики безопасности (ну и что захочешь по твоему усмотрению) и делаешь как тебе надо

----------


## molot04

Я добавил политику безопасности IP на локальный компьютер, там есть: клиент, сервер, сервер безопасности, в их настройках я ничего полезного не нашел для себя, может я что то не то добавил или куда то не туда смотрю?

----------


## mr.L

Редактор объекта групповой политики (вроде так звучит)
у тя какая ось стоитИ?

----------


## molot04

у меня стоит win xp pro sp2, mmc запускается, а вот как там сделать такие вещи:

как скрыть от ограниченной записи, например user, системный диск C:\, панель управления, командную строку, запретить изменение времени, вообщем ограничить права так, чтобы он мог только работать в определенном списке программ и сохранять данные на диск D:\

как сделать перенаправление папки, например когда он сохраняет в ворде файлы, а они сохранялись на диск D:\мои документы или говорили ему что сохранять необходимо в папку D:\мои документы\

----------


## mr.L

Ну к примеру : корень консоли -> конфигурация пользователя -> административные шаблоны -> панель управления -> установка и удаление программ.
Если я всё правильно написал(О_о), то появиться настройка по софту

----------


## molot04

ага, спасибо, нашел, а еще как доступ к диску с: закрыть?

----------


## mr.L

в свойства диска -> доступ -> разрешения -> удаляешь всё что там есть -> потом нажимаешь кнопку добавить потом дополнительно -> находишь кому хочешь выставить права ну и выставляешь)
УСПЕХОВ)

----------


## molot04

все что я делаю в панели mmc применяется ко всем пользователям, как сделать так, чтобы это применялось только например к пользователю user?




> в свойства диска -> доступ -> разрешения -> удаляешь всё что там есть -> потом нажимаешь кнопку добавить потом дополнительно -> находишь кому хочешь выставить права ну и выставляешь)
> УСПЕХОВ)


это общий ресурс является системным. установка разрешений для него не допускается

----------


## mr.L

Каких именно пользователей ты имеешь ввиду?
Встроенная учётка адимнистратора точно не заламывается этими манипуляциями.
А насчёт диска C можешь попробовать квотирование, более подробно опишу как приструнить usверей сегодня вечером или завтра днём;)
Мля, совсем забыл во вкладке безопасность можно не плохо выставить разрешения (ну св-во HDD -> безопасность -> и.т.д)

----------


## molot04

простые пользователи, в учетной записи админа панель управления не доступна! может она уже не встроенная, я тогда что-то мудрил с записями, может я удалил встроенную и она теперь не является таковой?

----------


## mr.L

Так, самое простое - зайти : login - Администратор password - какой сделал ты;)

----------


## molot04

слушай, а как убрать надпись 

"операция отменена вследствии действующих для компьютера ограничений. Обратитесь к администратору сети"

----------


## mr.L

Смотря в каких случаях, и возможно я и ошибаюсь но никак(

----------


## molot04

ранее я переименовал эту учетную запись в admin, захожу из под нее и нифига, все изменения в силе, короче что-то наколдовал, отключил все возможные доступы к командной строке, теперь не могу не из под какой записи туда попасть, как туда зайти

----------


## mr.L

Выполните следующие действия

1. Вставьте компакт-диск Windows XP или загрузочную дискету Windows XP и перезапустите компьютер. Укажите дополнительные параметры для загрузки компьютера с компакт-диска, если будет предложено сделать это. 

2. При появлении надписи «Вас приветствует мастер установки» нажмите клавишу R, чтобы запустить консоль восстановления.

3. Если на компьютере установлено две или более операционные системы, выберите экземпляр Windows, к которому требуется получить доступ из консоли восстановления. 

4. После появления соответствующего запроса введите пароль администратора. Если пароль для учетной записи администратора не назначен, просто нажмите клавишу ВВОД. 

5. В командной строке консоли восстановления введите следующие команды, нажимая после каждой из них клавишу ВВОД.

md tmp
copy c:/windows/system32/config/system c:/windows/tmp/system.bak
copy c:/windows/system32/config/software c:windows/tmp/software.bak
copy c:/windows/system32/config/sam c:/windows/tmp/sam.bak
copy c:/windows/system32/config/security c:/windows/tmp/security.bak
copy c:/windows/system32/config/default c:/windows/tmp/default.bak

delete c:/windows/system32/config/system
delete c:/windows/system32/config/software
delete c:/windows/system32/config/sam
delete c:/windowssystem32/config/security
delete c:/windows/system32/config/default

copy c:/windows/repair/system c:/windows/system32/config/system
copy c:/windows/repair/software c:/windows/system32/config/software
copy c:/windows/repair/sam c:/windows/system32/config/sam
copy c:/windows/repair/security c:/windows/system32/config/security
copy c:/windows/repair/default c:/windows/system32/config/default

6. Введите команду exit, чтобы завершить работу консоли восстановления. Компьютер будет перезагружен.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 10 секунд_
Далее будем уже решать)

----------


## molot04

Вообщем все намного сложнее чем я думал, пробовал зайти в установку оси, вылазит ошибка, пробовал делать восстановление нифига, консоль не пробовал, сделал вот как, нашел все таки с горем пополам файл msc какой то ДРУГОЙ, открыл его, там никаких изменений, создал новую оснастку и где ранее все включал поставил ОТКЛЮЧЕНО, половина заработала в учетной записи Admin, но не произошо изменений в записи домена, хоть она и с правами админа, запись Admin является встороенной, так почему к ней применяются все эти операции?

----------


## mr.L

Ёма народ :D



> но не произошо изменений в записи домена, хоть она и с правами админа


у тя домен на чём

----------


## molot04

смотри.
есть сервер и много компов, на моем компе(не сервер) есть три учетные записи: admin, user, taras, учетную запись taras на сервере, я захожу из под нее когда хочу попасть на сервер, admin и user - локальные учетки, созданые на моем компе! Я хочу на своем компе урезать права учетной записи user, не урезая admin'у! потом скопировать эту оснастку на все компы, чтобы когда не будет работать сеть пользователи могли заходить локально и работать при этом чтобы у них небыло возможности лесть туда куда не стоит!

----------


## mr.L

(Может и зря пишу но всё-же) 
1) Создаешь на компе уч.запись( к примеру - user(не так как он в домене))
2) в настройках уч.записей выставляешь его как пользователем или опытным пользователем
3) в настройках HDD во вкладке безопасность настриваешь разрешения на испльзование
и опиши подробней по серверную уч.запись

----------


## molot04

все так и сделано, когда выставляю разрешения для одного пользователя, они автоматом применяютя и для всех остальных, по поводу серверной  части я незнаю, чувак который там все колдовал уехал в отпуск, а я тут епусь разбираюсь че к чему, к началу учебного года все права нужно настроить + переустановить оси и все ПО. Как я понимаю у него там создан домен сети, в этот домен входят всякие учетные записи пользователей, я не исключение, но я имею права админа этого домена, учетн. зап. не ограничена ни как. Слушай может в ася мне напишешь, а то как-то долго тут все получается 361199098. Заранее благодарен за твою помощь!

_Добавлено через 6 минут 19 секунд_
Кстати сейчас установил на другом компе ос win xp pro sp2 (какой то piter pen там просто дрова и апдейты автоматом устанавливаются) сделал еще две записи: admin и user, оставил встроенную Администратор итого получилось три записи, колдовал с панелью управления(просто отключил) из под учетки admin в результате получил ее неработоспособность во всех учетках! Тоже самое что и на моем компе!

----------


## mr.L

хорошо)

----------


## mr.L

С самого начала), проверь и выставь как тебе нужно, если что пиши в аську , вот здесь

----------


## mr.L

Далее вот здесь

----------


## mr.L

Учётные записи

----------


## mr.L

Можешь права на HDD распределить так

----------


## mr.L

Можешь и так

----------


## mr.L

Выставь как надо и удали дублируемые

----------


## molot04

Насчет прав на диск C: первым способом не пробовал, а вторым поучается то что писал, завтра попробую первым способом!

----------

